# MAC NC45/MUFE 173 equivalent in Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation



## Onyeka91 (Jan 20, 2015)

*PLEASE HELP*

  Hi Lovelies,

  I need some urgent help. I have searched far and wide all over Google for the most closest Estee Lauder Double Wear Shade to MAC NC45 or Makeup Forever 173 but I have found nothing.

I am a *MUFE 173* in HD (perfect shade ever! But too oily for my skin type) *Correct Undertones *(Medium Skin with dark olive undertones)
  I am a* MAC Select Cover up NC45* in (bit too orange/yellow, probably because it oxidizes)
  I am a *Caramel *in *Revlon Colour Stay *(Bit too dark/orange too)


  What is the closest Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation shade to the above?

  I have 5W2 Rich Caramel in ELDW but it is a bit too dark like the Caramel in Revlon Colourstay.


  PLEASE HELP! Would really Appreciate it


  XO
  Onyeka


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 29, 2015)

Have you tried the shades in the 4 range? I'm NC44 and that's where I am, although I wear the Doublewear Light formula, Intensity 4 and 4.5 (cooler and warmer weather).  





Onyeka91 said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]*PLEASE HELP*[/COLOR]  Hi Lovelies,  I need some urgent help. I have searched far and wide all over Google for the most closest Estee Lauder Double Wear Shade to MAC NC45 or Makeup Forever 173 but I have found nothing.  [COLOR=0000FF]I am a *MUFE 173* in HD[/COLOR] [COLOR=000000](perfect shade ever! But too oily for my skin type)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Correct Undertones* ([/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]Medium Skin with dark olive undertones)[/COLOR] I am a *MAC Select Cover up NC45* in (bit too orange/yellow, probably because it oxidizes) I am a *Caramel* in *Revlon Colour Stay* (Bit too dark/orange too)   What is the closest Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation shade to the above?  I have 5W2 Rich Caramel in ELDW but it is a bit too dark like the Caramel in Revlon Colourstay.   PLEASE HELP! Would really Appreciate it   XO Onyeka


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 29, 2015)

I believe there is a 5W1 that's equal to the two.. One of the YT's I follow has 5W1 and she's also NC 45 and MUFE 173  I love 173 it's the best


----------



## mskita007 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm in the same position! I have been given 4 different samples to try (Bronze, Rich Ginger, Rich Caramel, and Double Wear Light in Intensity 5). Help!!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Nov 5, 2015)

Onyeka91 said:


> *PLEASE HELP*
> 
> Hi Lovelies,
> 
> ...


 
  I wear all of these shades, as well. *5W1 Bronze* is definitely the best option. I have both the Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-In-Place powder foundation and the liquid foundation in 5W1.

  Btw, couldn't agree with you more. MUFE 173 is an amazing match! The Colorstay is a bit too dark, and that's why I only wear it in the summer.
  In MAC, I technically wear NC44.5, but I use NC45 in the outer perimeter (because it can be too orangey). If you can get your hands on NC44.5 anything, then you should give it a try. Just saying. 

  OK, hope that helped.


----------



## mskita007 (Nov 8, 2015)

T





cocomomo80 said:


> I wear all of these shades, as well. [COLOR=008080]*5W1 Bronze*[/COLOR] is definitely the best option. I have both the Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-In-Place powder foundation and the liquid foundation in 5W1.  Btw, couldn't agree with you more. MUFE 173 is an amazing match! The Colorstay is a bit too dark, and that's why I only wear it in the summer. In MAC, I technically wear NC44.5, but I use NC45 in the outer perimeter (because it can be too orangey). If you can get your hands on NC44.5 anything, then you should give it a try. Just saying.   OK, hope that helped.


  Really?! You've worn all of those shades, too? I'm glad to know that I wasn't alone. What are your thoughts on the Double Wear powder? I never considered it!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Nov 8, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Really?! You've worn all of those shades, too? I'm glad to know that I wasn't alone. What are your thoughts on the Double Wear powder? I never considered it!


  Yep! I've worn all of them. 
  For myself, I like the Double Wear powder more than the liquid foundation. It gives great coverage, it has longevity, and it held my oily skin at bay for a good amount of time before I needed to blot. I'm surprised that no one really talks about the powders from this line. They're worth recognition.

  Despite all the positive reviews, I found that the liquid foundation was a bit drying on my skin; which is odd, since I have very oily skin. But everyone is different. Maybe the liquid would work well for you. It seems that the liquid is just a smidge lighter than the powder, but both should still color match just fine.


----------



## mskita007 (Nov 8, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Yep! I've worn all of them.  For myself, I like the Double Wear powder more than the liquid foundation. It gives great coverage, it has longevity, and it held my oily skin at bay for a good amount of time before I needed to blot. I'm surprised that no one really talks about the powders from this line. They're worth recognition.  Despite all the positive reviews, I found that the liquid foundation was a bit drying on my skin; which is odd, since I have very oily skin. But everyone is different. Maybe the liquid would work well for you. It seems that the liquid is just a smidge lighter than the powder, but both should still color match just fine.


 You're right! I NEVER hear or read anything about the powder. I'm going to consider it! Time to hit YouTube to look for reviews. Thanks for the recommendation! ️


----------



## cocomomo80 (Nov 8, 2015)

mskita007 said:


> cocomomo80 said:
> 
> 
> > Despite all the positive reviews, I found that the liquid foundation was a bit drying on my skin; which is odd, since I have very oily skin. But everyone is different. Maybe the liquid would work well for you. It seems that the liquid is just a smidge lighter than the powder, but both should still color match just fine.
> ...


  You're welcome.


----------

